# No sound in Firefox

## tskuzzy

Hello, I recently got my webcam working but now I can no longer hear any sound in Firefox. I get the following error message whenever I try to play any sound:

```
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
```

^ repeated over and over again

Sound in all other applications work fine (as far as I know).

After playing around with my kernel, I find that the following kernel option is what's causing the problem:

```
<*>   Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver
```

^ Under Device Drivers > Sound card support > ALSA > USB Sound devices

However when I disable that driver, I can no longer record sound from my webcam. :S

Any thoughts?

----------

## Naib

webcam has a mic?

----------

## tskuzzy

 *Naib wrote:*   

> webcam has a mic?

 

Yup. Is that relevant?

----------

